

History of Pie in the Sky Software - chipsy
http://www.pieintheskysoftware.com/menuitem-resources-history.html

======
pavlov
Don't get scared off by the Pie in the Sky Software logo that's set in
_freaking Comic Sans_. This retrospective article is very much worth your
while if you're interested in learning about how small software business
worked in the '90s.

It's well-written, amusing, and there are also valuable insights about how to
do live tech support for a complex product.

~~~
wazoox
Unfortunately he probably missed a more business oriented partner at times.
Very interesting read.

